# Hoshido VS Nohr



## himeki (Apr 1, 2016)

pick a side


----------



## Keitara (Apr 1, 2016)

NOHR IS WINNER


----------



## Holla (Apr 1, 2016)

A tough one but I chose Nohr. It's not really an evil Kingdom at all. As its just been corrupted by the evil king. The people there still hold hope.

That and I just adore Elise it's hard to believe she is so happy and bright at such a dark time. That and being the daughter of the evil king to boot.

Finally my favourite class in Fire Emblem has always been Mage. Sure Hoshido has Diviners but meh I prefer the dark mage class that Nohr has.


----------



## Keitara (Apr 1, 2016)

aaa omg this thread will be filled with spoilers T^T i'm out I guess


----------



## himeki (Apr 1, 2016)

Keitara said:


> aaa omg this thread will be filled with spoilers T^T i'm out I guess



rip u


----------



## Holla (Apr 1, 2016)

Keitara said:


> aaa omg this thread will be filled with spoilers T^T i'm out I guess



I don't believe I gave away spoilers. Sorry if I did but there's a lot more I could have said but I chose not too to avoid spoiling the game for others.

I can put my post in a spoiler if you think I should.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guess we can all be Nohrian scum together! ^_^


----------



## Keitara (Apr 1, 2016)

Holla said:


> I don't believe I gave away spoilers. Sorry if I did but there's a lot more I could have said but I chose not too to avoid spoiling the game for others.
> 
> I can put my post in a spoiler if you think I should.
> 
> ...



it's ok don't worry ^^ but i would appreciate if there's a warning beforehand for story spoilers. It's really hard to hype together with fellow fates fan without having played it T^T


----------



## himeki (Apr 1, 2016)

Keitara said:


> it's ok don't worry ^^ but i would appreciate if there's a warning beforehand for story spoilers. It's really hard to hype together with fellow fates fan without having played it T^T



WE CAN HYPE TOGETHER


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 1, 2016)

I am 1000% *NOHRIAN SCUM*.


----------



## himeki (Apr 1, 2016)

its funny how all the votes are for nohr


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 1, 2016)

***


----------



## Ayaya (Apr 1, 2016)

Why isn't neither an option  I love both I can't choose...


----------



## Holla (Apr 1, 2016)

Hyoshido said:


> ***



Safe to say you are the only Hoshidian so far. Nothing wrong with that. I think Hoshido is great too, it's just I like Nohr more.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ayaya said:


> Why isn't neither an option  I love both I can't choose...



This isn't Revelations. You must pick a side no matter how difficult the choice!


----------



## piichinu (Apr 1, 2016)

valla

- - - Post Merge - - -

if i have to choose i like hoshido better. keep in mind i dont like birthright more than conquest, just kingdom-wise hoshido is better by miles.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 2, 2016)

Never seen this much scum outside of a mafia thread.

I gotta go with Hoshido, tho. The music, classes, characters, weapons, etc. I find much more appealing compared to Nohr.


----------



## himeki (Apr 2, 2016)

Ayaya said:


> Why isn't neither an option  I love both I can't choose...



because this thread is called hoshido vs nohr not hoshido vs nohr vs indecisiveness


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 2, 2016)

My vote is with the legion of Chara... Where is THAT option... hmm?

*thinks to himself* I am buying the super rare Fire Emblem Fates - Limited Edition... which completely sold out... just... to... collect... Wow...

I am awful... heh heh...


----------



## himeki (Apr 2, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> My vote is with the legion of Chara... Where is THAT option... hmm?
> 
> *thinks to himself* I am buying the super rare Fire Emblem Fates - Limited Edition... which completely sold out... just... to... collect... Wow...
> 
> I am awful... heh heh...


special editions are great


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 2, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> special editions are great


Looks like you DID prove that you would earn another Jason like. damn you...


----------



## beaver (Apr 2, 2016)

I haven't gotten a chance to get this game yet. I definitely need to though. My roommates are always playing, but I'm far too busy with school and can't get involved with that for another month or so. Once final exams are over and I can pee without freaking out over all the work I have to do still. 

I am definitely getting Nohr though. I just like the features of the game better and I think the story should be interesting


----------



## Thunder (Apr 2, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> My vote is with the legion of Chara... Where is THAT option... hmm?
> 
> *thinks to himself* I am buying the super rare Fire Emblem Fates - Limited Edition... which completely sold out... just... to... collect... Wow...
> 
> I am awful... heh heh...



what the donkey balls are ya goin on about m8


----------



## radical6 (Apr 3, 2016)

i really feel like nintendo failed with making it seem like a morally gray option. seriously the politics in fates doesnt even make sense. oh so you learn that hoshido is actually a land of a **** ton of food, while nohr is constantly starving because of the ****ty weather? why is that not further expanded on conquest???????? MAYBE logically it would justify nohr's invasion of hoshido because maybe hoshido didn't want to share its ****ton of food. but nooooooooooo garon is just generic villain smh what a waste of story

so i hate both sides
but i like nohrs royal family better. **** takumi


----------



## Yatogami (Apr 3, 2016)

I've played and finished both sides and I prefer Nohr way more.

The characters are more likeable and obviously the gameplay is more tactical, which I prefer.

And I'll leave now since there's not supposed to be spoilers. ;w;


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 4, 2016)

Thunder said:


> what the donkey balls are ya goin on about m8


Amiibo's and other Nintendo merch have destroyed him.
Undertale is the next part.


----------



## himeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Hyoshido said:


> Amiibo's and other Nintendo merch have destroyed him.
> Undertale is the next part.



may the gods have mercy on his poor soul


----------



## Trundle (Apr 4, 2016)

I prefer Nohr. Xander > Red Lobster

also, fun video especially if you've seen Legally Blonde


----------



## himeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Trundle said:


> I prefer Nohr. Xander > Red Lobster
> 
> also, fun video especially if you've seen Legally Blonde


Already watched haha. It kept trying to autoplay from Together We Ride My Ass on stream earlier so


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 4, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> may the gods have mercy on his poor soul


Chara-senpai has let me keep my soul as I willingly joined them.


----------



## himeki (Apr 4, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> Chara-senpai has let me keep my soul as I willingly joined them.



...
it's too late to save you


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 4, 2016)

The amount of scum in this single thread is astounding


Spoiler



like y'all killed my mother and flora get out oh my god


But real talk, i picked hoshido first mainly just so i could touch girl butts, no lie.


----------



## NerdHouse (Apr 4, 2016)

I voted Hoshido.


----------



## Kanaa (Apr 5, 2016)

so mUCH NOHRIAN SCUMS;; 
takumi will be the winner of my heart srry i choose takumi over nohr and hoshido


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 5, 2016)

TO MY DEAR BROSHIDAN'S

I love u


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 5, 2016)

@ all Nohrian scum







(I know I posted this b4 but it's more relevant here)

It's not fair how you have lazlow, Flannel, Niles, and Big booty judy, Aka camila...


----------



## Holla (Apr 5, 2016)

Kanaa said:


> so mUCH NOHRIAN SCUMS;;
> takumi will be the winner of my heart srry i choose takumi over nohr and hoshido



Takumi is one of the reasons I choose Nohr over Hoshido. I personally find him to be such a butt lol. To each their own I guess. xD

Anyways nice to see the results evening out. Like I said before I love both kingdoms it's just that I like Nohr a bit better. Support on both sides is great!

Can you imagine if Nintendo made a Nohr vs Hoshido Splatfest oh man... They probably won't though as so many people complained about not being into Transformers and Pok?mon and therefore hating those Splatfest themes which is just dumb. The themes are just a neat touch the gameplay is still the same people need to stop complaining lol.

But yeah... FOR NOHR!


----------



## Kanaa (Apr 6, 2016)

Holla said:


> *Takumi is one of the reasons I choose Nohr over Hoshido.* I personally find him to be such a butt lol. To each their own I guess. xD



omfg i love him so much;; i know everyone hates his personality but like for me...i can tell he truly has good intentions in his heart its just that he can't express it ya know?



and hoshido in the leaaaadddd


----------



## piichinu (Apr 6, 2016)

Kanaa said:


> omfg i love him so much;; i know everyone hates his personality but like for me...i can tell he truly has good intentions in his heart its just that he can't express it ya know?



yeah, this pretty much. everyone blames him for everything but like


Spoiler: BASICALLY THE ENTIRE PLOT DONT CLICK



he already has rly low confidence/low self-esteem and then on top of that, he witnesses his mother's death at the hands of a sibling that everyone seems to prefer over him who happens to be from their nation's #1 enemy. nobody seems to care what he thinks about the totally logical possibility of corrin not being 100% trustworthy, again downsizing his intelligence. he feels betrayed/unwanted, and bc of that he gets possibly possessed (depending on the path). like he cant help it. hes actually really nice in a lot of his supports, he just takes a while to warm up to ppl. i mean just coz hes not another corrin worshiper people dislike him LOL.

tbh gonna throw some shade at xander (btw he kills his little sister!! and even after that is totally unmoved!!) and ryoma who _also_ try to kill kamui even tho they werent possessed or in an even remotely similar situation to takumi. why does no one hate them?? o thats rite bc theyre initially trusting of someone (corrin), who they happened to grow up w and know a lot more about the situation than takumi.

i personally feel bad for him given his background, but its easier to hate characters like that i guess.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 6, 2016)

I am personally hoping I can get hold of ?20.00 in the near future and pre-order Fire Emblem Fates from my local GAME store so that I can have two copies of the Fire Emblem Fates: Special Edition.


----------



## himeki (Apr 6, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> I am personally hoping I can get hold of ?20.00 in the near future and pre-order Fire Emblem Fates from my local GAME store so that I can have two copies of the Fire Emblem Fates: Special Edition.



yano its one per person right
also its kinda selfish because so many people actually want it for the game perposes so


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 6, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> yano its one per person right
> also its kinda selfish because so many people actually want it for the game perposes so


But... but... I'm a collector and I still want to PLAY the game... 

Yes. It IS One Per Customer. But if I order it at different places?


----------



## himeki (Apr 6, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> But... but... I'm a collector and I still want to PLAY the game...
> 
> Yes. It IS One Per Customer. But if I order it at different places?



but you already have a copy, and someone else could have wanted that "collector" copy.

???its still one per customer if you get it at game???


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 6, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> I am personally hoping I can get hold of ?20.00 in the near future and pre-order Fire Emblem Fates from my local GAME store so that I can have two copies of the Fire Emblem Fates: Special Edition.



Don't do this. This edition is difficult enough for people to get their hands on as is. 

If you're smart about how you handle your games, there won't be a reason to risk damaging the box or goodies in any way. My stuff is perfectly fine.


----------



## himeki (Apr 6, 2016)

dapperlace said:


> Don't do this. This edition is difficult enough for people to get their hands on as is.
> 
> If you're smart about how you handle your games, there won't be a reason to risk damaging the box or goodies in any way. My stuff is perfectly fine.



tbh it wasn't hard for me i was just stalking stock tracker websites and as soon as it was listed i ordered so


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 6, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> tbh it wasn't hard for me i was just stalking stock tracker websites and as soon as it was listed i ordered so



Not everyone does this! And I know a lot of people that were at work when orders in their respective country went up. 

I managed to snag my copy, but I think if someone has the special edition, they should only get one of them. If Jason wants to play the game normally, buying a normal cartridge, then buying the other routes as digital downloads should total about the same price. At least, that's how it was in NA.


----------



## himeki (Apr 6, 2016)

dapperlace said:


> Not everyone does this! And I know a lot of people that were at work when orders in their respective country went up.
> 
> I managed to snag my copy, but I think if someone has the special edition, they should only get one of them. If Jason wants to play the game normally, buying a normal cartridge, then buying the other routes as digital downloads should total about the same price. At least, that's how it was in NA.



yeah, i can understand that. although it was listed at 3 am UK time :/

I think thats why they put in a one-per-person rule. Although, sadly nothing is stopping them from buying one from GAME and one from the Nintendo store. I just think its unfair for the people who missed it.

Besides, the box isn't actually that nice for the UK special edition, it has that stupid top part that makes it look ugly.


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 6, 2016)

I do like the NA version better as far as the box goes. It's easier to put on my shelf, haha. ;;

I try not to collect things like this because I know there's someone out there that really wants certain things. Thinking about it just sitting on a shelf, going unplayed is just kind of sad... lol


----------



## himeki (Apr 6, 2016)

dapperlace said:


> I do like the NA version better as far as the box goes. It's easier to put on my shelf, haha. ;;
> 
> I try not to collect things like this because I know there's someone out there that really wants certain things. Thinking about it just sitting on a shelf, going unplayed is just kind of sad... lol



Yeah, it looks a lot better then a stupid box that _obviously_ looks like a box rather then something that looks nice when displayed.

And I agree - I've never seen the appeal of just collecting something without using it.


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 15, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Plz fund <3


----------



## blakebelladonna (Apr 15, 2016)

YEEEEEEES
WE ARE TIED NOW NOHRIAN SCUM


----------



## blakebelladonna (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## radioloves (Apr 19, 2016)

GAWH! That's super hard, I love them both equally, but for my vote I'll choose Nohr I really like the characters and colour schemes and how the game is made specifically for a more challenging gameplay (even though settings for difficulty is adjustable for both games BUT y'know what I mean) and I equally liked both for the stories had different sides to them and they all seem to connect to one another nicely c:


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm more of a Plegian myself


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 19, 2016)

Nohr for sure. All of the characters in Hoshido feel so much like awakening characters (with the exception of that prince who uses the bow, ICR his name).

I've only played 2 hours of it, I've just downloaded the Japanese .CIA by hacking so it has all 3 of the choices in 1 game  I've grown bored of waiting for the European release, the longer I waited the more prone I was to having the game spoilt for me.

I felt so bad betraying Hoshido after Corrin's mother risked her life to save him/her lmao


----------

